# Curse of Strahd



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2016)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Savage Wombat (Mar 6, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Not only an excellent updating of the original material, but the sandbox-expansion is atmospheric and rather surprisingly original.


----------



## Michael Long (Mar 7, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

I've played Ravenloft a few times, and this adventure book expands on the original in many great ways.  It is a must buy for 5th edition Dungeon Masters out there. Or as a gift for your DM so they will run it for you.


----------



## Jester David (Mar 8, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

For fans of the Ravenloft adventure, this is everything you loved and more. For those who have never experienced Castle Ravenloft before, this is the classic experience in entirety, given a polish and tweak, with so much more included prior to tackling the castle. The adventure is atmospheric, with lots of amazing descriptions and imagery and lots of little details that rewards inquisitive and cautious players. And at many times it’s quite deadly, encouraging intelligent play and cunning plans over simply kicking in doors.

But I still have problems with some elements of the adventure, specifically when it connects to the campaign setting (or rather, how it doesn’t and just steals names & ideas from the setting). I find it unfortunate that the adventure was designed in such a way that the biggest fans of the material will take the most umbrage with the product. 
However, these complaints are largely independent of the quality of adventure itself and are a complete and total non-issues for anyone who does not care about the campaign setting.I would have preferred a new story, a Return to Castle Ravenloft that tells the tale of a resurrected Strahd reclaiming his kingdom and taking revenge on the ancestors of his killers. Or other twist on the classic tale and does something new with Count von Zarovich and would surprise those familiar with the original, in addition to entertaining the uninitiated.

For the full review, head over to: http://www.5mwd.com/archives/3376


----------



## shawnellsworth (Mar 14, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Curse of Strahd is gothic horror done right, a great open-ended adventure and an excellent resource for your own horror adventures!

Read the Full Review:
http://www.tribality.com/2016/03/13/dd-curse-of-strahd-review/


----------



## bryce0lynch (Mar 14, 2016)

*3 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

by Jeremy Crawford,Tracy Hickman,Laura Hickman,Adam Lee,Chris Perkins,Richard Whitters
WOTC
D&D 5E
Levels 1-10

Under raging storm clouds, the vampire Count Strahd von Zarovich stands silhouetted against the ancient walls of Castle Ravenloft. Rumbling thunder pounds the castle spires. The wind’s howling increases as he turns his gaze down toward the village of Barovia. Far below, yet not beyond his keen eyesight, a party of adventurers has just entered his domain. Strahd’s face forms the barest hint of a smile as his dark plan unfolds. He knew they were coming, and he knows why they came — all according to his plan. A lightning flash rips through the darkness, but Strahd is gone. Only the howling of the wind fills the midnight air. The master of Castle Ravenloft is having guests for dinner. And you are invited.

This is a retelling of the original I6 Ravenloft adventure, both expanded and and harkening back to the old adventure. Previous WOTC 5E adventures have been almost afraid of providing gameable content. They have provided this kind of generic detail that has been both uninspiring and irrelevant. This don’t do that. It provides some interesting environments to game in and some genuinely spooky stuff. In some respects it meets or rivals the spookiness in one of the best horror adventures of all time: The Inn of Lost Heroes. It’s a little more visceral in this adventure, at least in places. It’s sets up some nice places to play in, especially the villages, and does a decent job with the imagery in many of the encounters. Again, in some ways it does a better job bringing things to life than Phandelver. Phandelver is still the best WOTC 5E product though because Phandelver is PLAYABLE. You can crack is open and play it. Curse of Strahd requires reading. A LOT of reading. And note taking. A LOT of note taking. And photocopying. A LOT of photocopies. It also needs about 75% of the text trimmed out of it. Yes, that’s right: 75%. AT LEAST.

Some parts of this adventure are REALLY good. They rip at you and I dare say they are best examples yet of what DREAD is supposed to be. One of the first areas is in an appendix, meant to get the characters from Level 1 to Level 3, Death House (this might be a free download. If so I encourage you to check it out to see what I’m referring to.) The Children in this house were locked away in room 20 in the attic, starved to death by their parents. The window is bricked up. There are two small skeletons huddled in the middle of the floor, one clutching a teddy bear/doll, with a sad little toybox and dollhouse nearby. Holy ENWORLD Forbidden Explicitive Batman! This is WOTC and/or Adventurers League?!? It’s very good. There are other scenes in the same adventure, such as the crib draped in tattered/aged black veils, with a swaddled bundle in black in it.When you unwrap it, it’s empty. There’s also the classic “storage room full of mirrors and dress mannequins covered in sheets” room. These are all quite nice and in the case of the children, quite moving and/or visceral.

There are other examples as well, in a similar vein. There’s some hags that literally grind the bones of children to make “dream pastries” to hook people on for escapism. They have an old rain barrell that they use for scrying. If they rap on it three times then a dretch can be summoned, hauling itself out of the barrell. That’s very good. It demonstrates a basic understanding of the shared heritage of what a Hag is and then builds upon it. There’s enough here to get quite inspired.

There are bits and pieces of this sort of excellent adventure/encounter design all over the adventure, much more so than any other WOTC/5E adventure, including Phandelver. They are to be applauded for those bits. From the deep scratches on the doors and windows of Barovia to the woman mad with grief to the priests who’s trapped his undead son in the basement, there are some very good things going on in Barovia. Nice job Strahd!
The villagers and places, in particular, seem more alive than they have in many other WOTC/5E adventures, or in many other adventures period. There are multiple people in each village who all have something going on with them. Each with their own personality. We’re not talking Pembrooktonshire here, but they are certainly a more interesting lot than has I recall ever appearing in any WOTC/TSR adventure, or most others for that matter. It’s not just one plotline, or two, but several. This is then augmented by many of the locations having events. Things HAPPEN in this adventure. People are not just waiting around. Parades of ghosts, vampire attacks, almost every location has one or two events to augment and/or enhance some of the plotlines in the village. This is REALLY good. It brings the place to life. No longer static many of the villages now feel alive in a way they seldom have before in a WOTC product.

Finally, let me comment that some of the art is quite nice. I don’t usually comment on art unless it sets the mood exceptionally well, and it usually doesn’t. In particular there’s a piece on the Gates on Barovia that does a wonderful job of setting the mood of what’s to come. And on the downside I think every picture of Strahd proper is forgettable or laughably bad.

Hmmm, no, one more thing before I move on to the bad. The monsters here are … almost good? The vampire spawn crawl on the ceilings. The hags are haglike. The spectres in the Death House adventure are provided an environment in which they can come to their full potential. You can imagine, from the descriptions of the setting and the monster, how they could be used to appear and attack and so on. IE: The DM is inspired by many of monster texts. That’s exactly what  EVERY adventure should do. There’s also a few near misses. Again, Death House there’s a door that comes alive and sucks the party in. The adventure says something like “the door is a mimic.” Let me suggest that there is a world of difference, in inspiring a DM, between “the door is a mimic” and the door comes alive and reaches out and tries to suck the party in. Treat it as a mimic.” The first is boring old book stuff. The second gives the DM a shortcut to running a bizarre encounter by referring back to some 5e rules. There are multiple places in the adventure in which this comes up, this … “wouldn’t it be cooler if I did X … and I can just use these stats to replicate that.” It is at least close enough that this comes to mind, even if I would see it reinforced a little more.

On to the bad. I find myself wanting to make excuses for the adventure. I want to place the blame on Pay Per Word or on some set of Writer’s Guidelines that had to be followed. I’ve got no basis for any of that, but I seem compelled to find the reason for the suck. Maybe because the non-sucky parts are at times very good?
The read-aloud in this, in many places, is laughable. Here is an example: “You stumble upon an old grave.” Or another: “You find a corpse.” Or another: “The bundle contains one set of common clothes sized for a human adult.” Or “You hear the howls of a wolf some distance away.” This is meaningless dreck. If you’re not going to make an effort then it should have been eliminated and no read-aloud provided. Certainly other parts of the adventure provide no read aloud, so why here? Oh wait, oh wait! Here’s a masterpiece of creative read-aloud writing!!! “You find something on the ground.” What the F is up with that? PPW? Style Guide demanding read aloud for every wandering monster entry? And for the record these ARE for a wanderers table, but the read aloud in other places is just as drivel-full. Nonsense, but important because …

In other places the text is long/meaningless in different ways. Rooms are described in detail for the DM. Detail that is meaningless and has no impact on the game. I THINK the writer is trying to set some ambiance, trying to inspire the DM to communicate a creepy vision to the players. But it all becomes Wall of Text. The entries are so long that the important bits are lost. Even the inspiring bits are then lost. Three sentences are used when one will do. Six are used when it needed two, or three. This is one of the major sins of the adventure. There is so much text provided that instead of being inspired you are lost in it all. It’s impossible to run with the book open in front of you. You’re going to have to prepare notes ahead of time and/or highlight LIKE CRAZY  the adventure in order to run it at the table. And, after all, that’s what this thing is supposed to do, right? Be run at the table? The PLAYABILITY of the text suffers. It’s unfocused.

Back to playability: there’s no overview. Oh, there’s the “Strahd wants his babe back” and the whole “random special object” section up front, but there is nothing beyond yet. It’s clear that each section is meant to tie in to the other locations, I suspect in order to get the characters on the road and roaming around, experiencing the mini-region around the castle. Recall that I mentioned that each of the areas has a lot going on, socially. Lots of little mini-plots. It is, for the most part, these things that hook into the larger region. In Death House you find the deed to w windmill nearby. There’s also an old woman selling sweets in the street. Someone wants you to escort Strahd’s babe to a certain safe place. And so it goes. A leads to B leads to C. But the only way to get an understanding of this is to read the book THOROUGHLY and take a lot of quite focused notes with this purpose in mind. There’s no orientation to the adventure for the DM. “Sandbox” is not an excuse. There’s clearly some things meant to be worked in and the adventure as a whole suffers from not having an overview of how these things fit together.

The locations, particularly the social one such as villages and their ilk, suffer a lot from not having a summary/cheat-sheet. The major NPCs, a couple of words on personality to jar to DM’s memory, a sentence per plot, and so on. A concrete example? I’d love to! Page 26 has a brief overview of what everyone in Barovia knows about what’s going on. You’re going to have to refer back to this incessantly while running almost every social interaction in the book. Similarly, some of the villages have a section like this. You’re going to have to refer back to it, digging through the book. “Uh, hang on, let me find the page, it’s around here somewhere …” It’s lame. You know what you do get? A giant tear out poster in the back of the book. It’s useless. It’s not a DM play aid it’s an art piece. It’s far too large to use during play and it shows the floor plans and layout for the the locations. Hang it on your wall, use it as a marketing piece for the artists who’s hawking his hi-res maps, independently, but it’s  useless for the DM. Had that section instead been one page per social location and a brief list of rumors/information and/or an overview flowchart then it would have been MARVELOUS. Seriously, I’m starting to think that no one at WOTV involved in this thing has ever run a game. You’re going to seriously make the argument that the poster map is useful during play? Really? Or that reference sheets wouldn’t have been more useful?

I always feel like I’m walking a fine line between a critique and second guessing. Maybe it’s appropriate, maybe not. I’m a hypocrite though, so let’s talk Hooks & Railroads. The hooks in this are terrible. Just terrible. Strahd sends someone with a fake letter to get you in, both in Version A and Version B or “Strahd lures the tools in.” Then there’s the ever popular. “Mists surround you. You’re in Ravenloft.” You know, the one where the designer doesn’t even try at all. The only one with any promise at all “Werewolves in the Mist”, where werewolves comes out the mists of a forest to raid and steal children. This is the Adventurer’s League hook, and comes with some factions rumors along with it. The whole werewolves coming out of the mist to kill and kidnap is very imagery, it’s too bad that it’s all abstracted. I suspect that the opening read-aloud paragraph is somehow meant for a 4-hour con-game slot and not a 250 page campaign book. Too bad, expanding on this just a bit, even to the point of eliminated the other lame ass “Strahd manipulates you into coming” hooks would have been a much better use of the words. On a related note, the railroads in this are few and far between, which is a VERY good thing. And when they do show up they are ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE. Strahd Knows All. Strahd Manipulates All. Strahd blah blah blah testing you blah blah blah forces you to blah blah blah. The whole Omniscient and Omnipotent being manipulating you and testing you thing has NEVER been a good hook. EVER. It is only a crutch for a weak writer taking a shortcut. I’m surprised to not see the Strahd Christmas Episode. “The Mists! The Mists!” “They surround you. They close in! Better go where I want you to go or I will kill you!” Lame. Boring. Not. Even. Trying.

Unrelated to the adventure, let me complement the designers on the Character Options presented in the book. This is, essentially, a replacement background that can be used instead of the boring ones in the PHB. Some of the other adventures have tried to include these also, however I’ve found them as boring and lame as the ones in the PHB. Not these! As A Haunted One you get things like: “A hag kidnapped you and raised.” or “A fiend possessed you as a child.” The ten harrowing events are almost all not just good but GREAT. “A monster that slaughtered dozens of innocent people spared your life, and you don’t know why.” THESE are the hooks that myths are made from, not the generic crap in the PHB. These get your mind working. You immediately want to come up with the specifics of what is going on. Similarly, the Gothic Trinket Table. “A winter coat stolen from a dying soldier.” or “A picture you drew as a child of your imaginary friend.” Great great stuff. Not the same old boring genericism that usually comes with official D&D products.

And on the “Wouldn’t it be nice” front, I think some more examples of how a less god-like Strahd interacts with the party would be nice, as well as some more examples of Dread. There’s a little bit of both of these present but I think a few more and/or different examples would be nice. The Strahd stuff seems to focus on his attacking the party. A list of 10 of examples of ways he interacts would have been welcome, especially is a non-combat setting. Similarly, there are some examples of inspiring Dread. Describing wood as rotten, mildew, etc. This would have been an excellent idea for a list of 10 things to put on top of a DM screen or reference sheet, all present to help remind the DM to add that certain style of flavor.

You can find a copy of the Death House adventure at:
http://media.wizards.com/2016/downloads/DND/Curse of Strahd Introductory Adventure.pdf

This is the Adventurers League version of the one in the back of the book, meant to get the characters from first level to third, so they can then start the “main” adventure. It differs a bit, but not enough to matter and can serve as an excellent reference to some of the points I’m making. It’s a dungeon, rather than a social location, so the mini-plots and personalities of the people won’t be present in this, but some of the other positives and negatives will be.

The last paragraph of page 3:
“The Mists” are a crappy plot/hook device. There are better ways to do this, even if you want to use the classic Ravenloft mists.
Room 2 (Main Hall) on Page 4:
Note the length of the description for this. It’s trying to set up some ambiance but it’s using so many words/sentences that it’s quite hard to run during actual play. You have to read, instead of glance. Fewer words and a more opulent use of language would have been better in this description, and in many of the other descriptions. The extra stuff adds little gameable content.

Room 6 (Upper Hall) on Page 5:
The armor description is the second sentence is in the last paragraph on the first column. “has a visored helm shaped like a wolf’s head.” I’m always harping on how treasure should be less abstracted and book-like and make the PLAYERS want it. This is a good example of that. just that second clause, about the wolfs head, will make almost every player finding it drool over it.

Room 9 (Secret Room) on page 5/6:
AT the top of page ten the chest is described. It’s a good description and the body hanging out of it is a very nice example of the extra “good” detail adding a lot to the ambiance. Again, the entire room thing is WAY too long and spoon-fed, but the core idea is a very good one.

Room 15 (Nursemaids Suite) on page 7:
As a DM, reading this, I had a very strong visual image of the nursemaid attacking through the stained glass door between the main bedroom and the nursery. The description of the spectre, in one sentence is very good. That is an example of doing a description right and inspiring the DM. Note also the last paragraph of the main room description. The crib with a black shroud/swaddled bundle is a very nice example building tension and dread and, like the body in the chest, is a great element for the room … even if it could use tighter writing.

Room 20 (Children’s Room) on Page 7 and 8:
A core room so it’s allowed to be longer, but it’s still too long. The last two sentences of the first paragraph, describing the children’s bodies, is GOLD. Pure GOLD. The doll house having the secret doors shown is great also and a good example of integrating secret and knowledge into an adventure … for people that pay attention and try harder. Finally, the examples of how to run Possession by the Ghosts, at the top of page 9, are quite nice shortcuts to get a decent little effect but still allowing the players to run their character.


----------



## Chimpy (Mar 14, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

I had a read through the book at the weekend and have been quite impressed. It seems quite well laid out and reasonably easy to follow. It's very atmospheric.The usual quibble I have with all the 5e adventures applies - I think they are too long and often have gaps that need filling in - but on the whole this is a very good product.


----------



## 77IM (Mar 15, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Mystery? check.
Creepy weirdness? check.
Sandboxy? check.
Entertaining NPCs? check.
Megadungeon? check.
Powerful boss monster who messes with the PCs constantly? check.

I've never been a particular Ravenloft fan, but this adventure manages to hit all the right notes for me. The location-based organization works extremely well, even in a campaign where NPCs have a bit of agency independent from the players. Chris Perkins' writing is fantastic -- colorful and evocative, yet clear when it needs to be. All of the monsters and magic item stats are well-done, the balance or technical concerns that I sometimes see in modules where a third-party has done a lot of the development work.

My complaints about the module are minor. In a few places, the read-aloud text is too long, sometimes as long as half a page! Generally, my players zone out after 2-3 sentences, max. Also, while the isometric maps of the castle are beautiful, they are not very useful as battle maps for VTT or for printing/projecting on a table.

Ravenloft isn't quite the typical generic-fantasy setting, but it isn't too far off, either; and yet it manages to feel very different. The pervasive horror elements and bleak tone really make Barovia feel like a different sort of place. A place I want my players to be very, very engaged with.


----------



## JesterOC (Mar 15, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

First Impressions: After having read the first 3 chapters.

Pros:Great mood. - Though might be a little too dark for some people (Noticed a lot of dead kids being referenced)
Well organized  (many entries refer back to other entries to help you stay organized). - We shall see if the other chapters keep that up.Also might have to use a highlighter to make the references stand out.

Cons:It could use a flow chart showing at a macro level how everything is interconnected. - Though with the randomized nature of the adventure this might be hard to do completely.
I would like minimal stats next to NPC's rather than tags such as veteran, commoner, etc. - Though page count increase and clutter that might prohibit this. 

While The last underdark adventure was very good, I found that it had too many NPC's upfront. It also was hard to grasp how the PC's will work though the story.  This book has the NPC's less front loaded, and the nature of the PC's initial interactions seem natural and organic, thus easier for me to visualize and thus prep for.


----------



## jasynjonz (Mar 15, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Love what I have read.  The continued reliance on interesting characters and their motivations has made especially the last two offerings from WoTC particularly enjoyable for my style of game. Maps are gorgeous and the overall story, along with memorable extras like the return of the Tarokk Deck and Von Richten. To be fair, this nice break from the Realms not only made me hanker for some more demiplane of dread creepiness but, thanks to the development of the adventure, I now want to know more about the land where Barovia originated. Ah, well. Fun stuff. Well done.


----------



## Wuzzard (Mar 15, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Players may need nudging to get them going.


----------



## Jason.knepper (Mar 15, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

No punches pulled, sandbox feel but with a great overarching story to tie it all together. My new favorite offering from Wizards for 5E.


----------



## Johann Lloyd (Mar 15, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Just excellent. I played the hell out of the original (and online conversion *cough) but this takes it to the next level. Much more focused than the 3e attempt, with locations and encounters that make sense and fit the theme. Scary, gruesome and in spots hilarious. Great sandbox that will challenge any player. Not easy to DM, but what new RPG release is these days? Do your homework, make copious notes and prepare for months of horror. This module is a winner.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Mar 16, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Here's why: Wizards finally introduces other worlds in the D&D multiverse, (Ravenloft) interesting mechanics for setting games utilizing horror/gothic themes, use of an updated specialty deck of cards, (taroka, to be released as a deck by Gale Force 9) that lead for customization of the story plot and can be used as an in-game prop, first time Wizards includes a huge pull-out poster map in an adventure book, (they listened to player input in their online surveys!!) and it is the first AP produced in-house by WotC. With CoS Wizards has taken one of the most popular modules of its 2e and has updated it in a very unique way to the newest 5th edition. The book is big, 256 pages big, which lays out an adventure that is sand-box in style, (vs the traditional linear format). This allows for re-playability and regular use as both a campaign setting book for Ravenloft, and an adventure path that is easy to tailor/customize. The book further introduces an appendix of monsters that are added to the Monster Manual, as well as new magic items that are found in the Ravenloft setting. This book is a new direction for D&D and if its anything of what is to come, then its the first AP that really expands the Forgotten Realms core setting into other worlds. Im excited because its both classic and original.


----------



## Psychometrika (Mar 16, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*


Great production values. Gorgeous art that is very thematic.
Individual locations in Barovia seem well fleshed out and well written.
Captures the gothic feel very well.
Very little supplemental crunch. Most of which is obtainable by free downloads.
However, the lack of organization make its read like a setting book with an adventure shoehorned in. It feels like it is "sandbox" as much by production constraints as by thoughtful design. Compared to well designed sandboxes like Paizo's "Kingmaker" or some of FGG's work (Sword of Air or Slumbering Tsar), the Curse of Strahd suffers a bit in comparison. Still a good effort all around.


----------



## AngryTiger (Mar 17, 2016)

*1 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

it's bad.


----------



## Redbadge (Mar 18, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Reading through this and preparing to play it soon, I can say that this rivals some of my favorite adventure paths from Paizo. I haven't been this excited to start a campaign since we began playing ENWorld's own Zietgiest. Owning Pathfinder's Carrion Crown AP, for example, I can say this take on a horror adventure is superior. Here is hoping that all of WotC's upcoming adventures are of similiar impeccable quality.


----------



## castlewise (Mar 22, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

I've read through the adventure and played a couple of sessions, but have no experience with the original.  The adventure is set in its own "mini" plane so it is almost setting independent.  Characters start at 1st or 3rd level, romp around the countryside looking for treasure and allies and then at some point head to Castle Ravenloft.  Castle Ravenloft is a complex megadungeon and serves as a fitting culmination of the adventure.  One unique twist is the the location of key story elements is determined randomly, adding a dynamic element to the campaign.  Overall the adventure presents a tightly constructged region for players to explore.


----------



## Espen (Mar 28, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

A lovely sandbox outing into Barovia. The players are free to roam wherever they like, and no two playthroughs of this campaign will ever be the same.


----------



## Kelanen (Mar 29, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Excellent writing - adventure. The maps and artwork are also top notch.


----------



## EthanSental (Apr 1, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Excellent adventure that strikes a nostalgic cord with me from my 2e Ravenloft days.  The pull out map was a nice addition and Strahd again feels like a menacing figure that's it's like a cat toying with a mouse.


----------



## jcrog (Apr 4, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

The book looks great and is full of lots of information. I like the card reading and how it determines the location of important elements in the story. The tips for running a horror-themed adventure are nice too.  If you are unsure if you or your group would enjoy a fantasy-horror adventure you can give Death House a try. It is a great way to introduce you and your players to the setting and genre of this module.  This may not be for newer DMs as it is very much a sandbox. You need to be comfortable with that and the possibilities it will introduce and open up to your players.


----------



## machineelf (Apr 12, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

If you've played the original Ravenloft adventure, you probably thought to yourself, "Gee this is really great, but it's so short. There could be a lot more here." The Curse of Strahd is the long-awaited (as far as I'm concerned, anyway) solution to that. It is the full original adventure, with a lot more content fleshed out. Instead getting to the climatic end right away, you will have a lot more to do in a much bigger Barovia. And the original content is much more cohesive and descriptive while not losing any of the original substance. It's a great adventure, and one of the best parts of it is the ambiance and Gothic setting. The writers did a fantastic job placing the adventurers into the setting and giving everything that classic Barovia creepy feeling.


----------



## haqattaqq (Apr 13, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

I've just finished my first session of this and it's hands down all the players favourite 5e adventure from WOTC so far. Everything in the campaign drives the story forward - the random encounters are all interesting and have direct ties to the story and aren't all combat based, the setting is very evocative, NPCs are interesting, etc. Highly recommended for people who have found other campaigns too combat heavy.


----------



## scourge (Apr 19, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

This adventure is a 5e update and expansion of the classic I6, and it is very well done.  It is a sandbox format with great maps and art.  I especially like the removable map in the back.  I like the direction of the last three offerings from Wizards; the adventures are basically mini-settings and are not run on rails, giving the players a great degree of freedom while simultaneously providing good flavor and a robust story-line.  The encounters, monsters, NPCs and locales in Curse of Strahd are interesting and lend themselves to intense combat and immersive roleplaying.  This is a good buy and makes for an excellent campaign.


----------



## TheSwartz (Apr 26, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

I thoroughly enjoyed reading the entirety of this book from cover to cover. The production quality of the book is top notch, consistent with all of the 5th edition core books thus far, and nearly all the artwork is outstanding.This campaign setting has the entirety of the original I6 Ravenloft and it stays true to those roots with all of the other "sand-boxy" areas to explore. I believe that anyone reading this will agree with the statements of Tracy Hickman and Chris Perkins that this book gives you full setting that stays true to it's Ravenloft roots. You do see a world where everyone and everything suffers under the 'curse of Strahd'. Strahd is first and foremost in all that exists in Barovia, as it should be.By FAR, the BEST written and well thought out campaign book yet for 5th Edition.BTW, I would highly recommend the $10 set of Tarroka cards released by Gale Force Nine. They are a perfect companion; all cards can be viewed within this book.


----------



## Daern (Sep 23, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Pro: The Valley of Barovia perfect small area for players to muck about and establish familiar relationships with many characters, places and friends and foes.  I've never had a group so bought in to the setting and back story.
Con: The Castle Ravenloft still has maps of stairways that are exceedingly difficult for a DM to parse in the heat of the moment.


----------



## timbannock (Oct 14, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Curse of Strahd is at once the strongest of the official Dungeons & Dragons adventures, and a slightly worrying business move; hopefully this doesn’t signal a shift towards retelling classic modules in order to bump up the sales numbers. Assuming that isn’t the case, there literally isn’t a better module for Wizards of the Coast to retell, since I6 Ravenloft ranked among the best modules of all time, and Curse truly takes the necessary steps to improve on it, rather than simply repackaging old material. What you’re getting is the iconic Ravenloft adventure featuring Strahd von Zarovich’s Castle Ravenloft and the haunted village of Barovia, but with the tragic backstory spread over a bigger playing field that presents hundreds of new mysteries, encounters, and possibilities. It sheds new light on the classic story and challenges players with new, engaging material. Best of all, the concept of “replayability” present in the original module through the Fortunes of Ravenloft Tarokka card drawing is back, and that means you never know who’s your greatest ally, where the secrets to defeating Strahd might lay, and ultimately, where Strahd will reveal himself for the inevitable epic battle at the adventure’s climax.

Rating: Content 4/5 and Form 4/5.

Read the full review on neuronphaser.com!


----------



## hastur_nz (Oct 27, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

I've been running this adventure for a few months now (one session per 2 weeks).  It's not easy to prepare and run well, but it's well worth it for DM and players alike.  Every session, I have lots of potential plot-twists and so on to think about, based on what's gone before, and what may lie ahead (including "what's Strahd up to now?")  Three of us have been payers in the 3.5 version of this, while one played the 1e original three times; we all love this version for its new content and overall tone, as well as the classic Castle part which really is a big sandbox in and of itself.  

While the potential for TPK abounds, my players navigated the "pre-amble" pretty easily (just a few minor NPC deaths).  Once at the castle, one PC betrayed the rest (too many Vestiges taken on at the Amber Temple), and we had 2 PC deaths and the rest escaped on about 1 hp each - a vintage moment, leading to one returning as a Revenant, the other being Raised, and the turn-coat replaced by a player taking over van Richten.

My advice is simply to embrace the complexity and scope of the adventure as written, focus on the bits you and your players will enjoy the most (we skipped at least 3 locations), and be prepared to alter and/or enhance pieces based on your players and their PCs and their actions... there are so many good bits as written, but also so many more possibilities for putting the PC's into situations where it's not clear what to do, where the odds are stacked, and so on... basically, take the opportunity to make the players uncomfortable where you can (not all the time), and it can be very fun for all.  Play on all the weird and dodgy NPC's, enjoy the role-play moments even against 'monsters' which the PC's may or may not kill (e.g. Baba Lysaga fought the PC's, but surrendered and made a bargain to save her life).  In particular, be sure to make sure Strahd plays "cat and mouse" a bit once they hit the castle - the PC's are his new toys, be sure to make the most of it, before they finally get a chance to finish him.

It's an excellent expansion to the original, just be sure to read it well, then re-read the relevant sections at least once before each session.  It's potential for excellence is really only limited by the DM and Players' willingness to embrace its style of play and make the most of it (i.e. not 'kick in the door and kill the bad guys').


----------



## EthanSental (Nov 6, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Having played the original back in the early 90s, where the party not only split, split by melee classes in one group, casters in another - TPK soon after, I was looking forward to an updated tale for 5e.  The adventure does an admirable job in doing so!  I've enjoyed going through the book as I prepped to run it and have the tarokka deck from GF9 as well.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 21, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Pick an evergreen beauty of a setting / adventure and adapt it nicely to D&D 5... done.
They haven't spoiled anything and at the end the outcome is excellent.
Enjoy!


----------



## Daramere (Dec 28, 2016)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

_Curse of Strahd_[FONT=&quot] goes for a significantly different feel from a standard D&D campaign, and it’s right on the money – creepiness abounds, with locations and characters who just drip gothic horror. Groups that hate being “railroaded” will love the sandbox nature of Barovia [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– it’s not just the freedom to pick which large dungeon to tackle first, but a freedom (and probably requirement, really) to wander to and then later revisit various locations. I wouldn’t pick [/FONT]_Curse of Strahd_[FONT=&quot] as the one 5E campaign I would recommend, because if someone was going to do one thing D&D I’d probably go with something more standard sword & sorcery. But setting that consideration aside, [/FONT]_Curse of Strahd_[FONT=&quot] is the best 5E campaign book yet.[/FONT]


----------



## marroon69 (Feb 20, 2017)

*2 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

The presentation and book are high quality...but that is where it stop. This feels like a rip-off of the original, basically a money grab playing on the nostalgia of days gone by.  There really is nothing new, nothing really surprising and nothing really that horrifying here. D&D is a great game but a great horror game it is not...heroes are too heroic. They face every challenge with sword in hand and expect to be victorious. Not very terrifying.......I think you would be better served to get the print on demand of the original or look to a game like "Call of Cthulhu" if you want horror.


----------



## Questor (Feb 25, 2017)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

As a long time D&D player and huge fan of horror (especially for the Gothic variety), I was super pumped to hear they were re-visiting the dread realm of Ravenloft.  I initially hoped we would see a full campaign book on the setting so I was a little let down when I heard it would be an update of the original module from the 80's.  However, having read and been running this adventure for several months now I can honestly say it numbers among the best adventures Wizards have done, and is certainly the best 5th edition adventure yet.  Chris Perkins does an excellent job of updating the original module while also filling in information from other sources and expanding the original story to a full blown campaign designed to take a party to around 10th level.  The "sandbox" feel of the module combines nicely with the card reading to give players a clear cut goal while also giving them an entire region to explore and goals to achieve.  The expansion of Barovia is especially impressive as it takes the single village from the original and adds in several other settlements as well as multiple new dungeons to explore.  Most importantly, each of these locations further enhances the Gothic feel of the module and ties back into Strahd von Zarovich's story and background.  This gives the whole setting a feeling of dread and interconnection that never lets the player's forget that ultimately, all their paths will end up with a showdown with Strahd.  Also impressive is the care that has gone into making sure that Strahd's characterization reflects his truly evil nature:  This is not some sappy romantic anti hero (though he would have you believe otherwise) but a truly malign and viscous monster who will stop at nothing to achieve his twisted goals, which is how he should be portrayed.   My only real gripes with the adventure are that a few encounters feel a bit "off" challenge wise (The "Old Bonegrinder" hags being an obvious example), and I'm not sure I like the idea of the "vestiges" serving as the Dark Powers.  Still, these are fairly minor complaints against what is an extremely strong adventure.  I heartily recommend it to those who are fans of the original as well as those who are looking for an adventure with some strong horror themes.


----------



## LapBandit (Apr 20, 2017)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Two conceits:
You go in knowing this adventure will challenge you as a player and PC.
You accept the theme-park nature of the adventure.

Without allowing for those you'd have to knock this adventure down a star.

Outside of that because of the closed-in nature of the campaign world, the polish is excellent.  I would recommend this as a 2nd or later adventure for any table!


----------



## Enrico Poli (Apr 3, 2018)

*5 out of 5 rating for Curse of Strahd*

Great enhancement of the original material. The gothic feeling is there, the exploration of Castle Ravenloft is enriched by the quasi-sandbox of Barovia, and many easter eggs make this version of the Ravenloft experience a serious contender for the best one. Yes, it could be better than the original.


----------

